# Moved my SIMRAD from console to external mount



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I should have done this from the start. I used a Ballzout mount, solid as a rock and can be placed precisely where you need it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

looks good…solid product.

I’ve got BalZout on the upper helm in my Aquasport, and plan to use that on my new side console Pro. But I’m still going flush mount in my Proline console to keep from having to take my $imrad on/off every trip. And I have had minor issues with the power cable connector corrosion after a few years of exposure. Needed to spray with Corrosion X.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Nice, like the clean presentation of the cutout cover.


----------



## frugalrhombus (12 mo ago)

Man, that looks CLEAN! Does it come lose when running it hard? That is only thing I'd be worried about


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

frugalrhombus said:


> Man, that looks CLEAN! Does it come lose when running it hard? That is only thing I'd be worried about


Nope not at all, this mount is so sturdy I could sit on it and wouldn’t move. The console glass was super thick at top so it is on very stable. I just tested it, it is ergonomically perfect!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Redtail said:


> Nice, like the clean presentation of the cutout cover.


Yes great job by my friend that installs avionics on boats. I like my USAF nickname!


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

DM sent


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Loogie said:


> I should have done this from the start. I used a Ballzout mount, solid as a rock and can be placed precisely where you need it.
> View attachment 195058
> View attachment 195059


You can actually adjust to see the screen from your unique driving position....Digi Key sells marine power connectors that are designed to enable waterproof power disconnects with caps. .Bulgar is a good brand.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Love this set up, I have same. Makes driving while
Standing through marshes mush easier. Awesome job


----------



## ThomasHierholzer (May 30, 2019)

How did they run the wires on yours? I have the same setup on my mosquito and it's so much better but the wires sticking up look a little funny.


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

what arm length did you choose ?


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Love my mount as well. I got the 4” arm, installed it, locked it down and haven’t touched it in about 8 months. It’s been beat up in some rough conditions during that time, and hasn’t come loose once.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

ThomasHierholzer said:


> How did they run the wires on yours? I have the same setup on my mosquito and it's so much better but the wires sticking up look a little funny.


Here is how we ran the wires. Works great.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Kowalski said:


> what arm length did you choose ?


I just got what Mr Balzout considered standard. So not sure what length it is.


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

I wouldn't consider spraying corosion x anywhere near my gelcoat. Woody wax will be the superior product if you are trying to protect any metal esp aluminum


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hungrygator said:


> I wouldn't consider spraying corosion x anywhere near my gelcoat. Woody wax will be the superior product if you are trying to protect any metal esp aluminum


I’ve never had any problem with CorrosionX and gelcoat.


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve never had any problem with CorrosionX and gelcoat.


Yeah. You will get blue stains if you use it enough. And why would you consider it over an aluminum and gel coat in one polish like woody


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

And I have had minor issues with the power cable connector corrosion after a few years of exposure. Needed to spray with Corrosion X.
[/QUOTE]
Had the same issue. Take the connector put it in a cup of vinegar and salt and then baking soda and water. It will eliminate the corrosion like magic


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

A better product for corrosion control in electronics is Boeshield T9, it designed for that purpose, it also protects metal etc.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good idea disconnecting the unit for trailering. To ensure reliability of the power and NMEA pins on the chartplotter, you could install Bulgar disconnects and leave short pigtails on the unit.
Also allows more flexibility for chartplotter angles, arm lengths, etc.


----------

